# Removals



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

We are looking for the best way to move our furniture from The North west of England to the torres Vedras area of Portugal! Any advice please?


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Saw

I think it depends on your definition of "best", if you mean cheapest then either hire a van yourself or hire a "man with a van" which takes some of the pressure off. If by best you mean most efficient then maybe look at one of the specialist removal companies who travel out to Portugal all the time. Some will offer you a menu of services leaving you to do as much or as little as you want.

If I can help further let me know

Rob


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks... 
Going to check out a man with a van price first!


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

saw said:


> Thanks...
> Going to check out a man with a van price first!


Don't use Simpsons,they WILL rip you off,we learnt by a bad experience!!



Good luck,

David


----------



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Ok thanks


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

We used Trans-Portugal, Shipping Services Portugal, Removals to Portugal and Overseas Removals UK they were not the most expensive and their service was excellent. They decamped the shipping from the large lorry used to get it here into a smaller van capable of navigating the narrow road we live on. They were te only company of all those I contacted who were willing to do this at no extra cost.


----------

